# I'm having a problem with Orchestral Tools SINE player, JXL Brass and Cubase 11.0.10 Expression maps.



## jononotbono (Apr 9, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone could shed light on a problem I seem to be having. I'm trying my hand at using Cubase Expression Maps as I feel Orchestral Tools JXL Brass really lends itself to using them.

I'm using Program changes and have everything set up correctly. Everything was working perfectly last night and now opening my Cubase session I don't get any audio from any articulation excluding the first art which is assigned to Prog Change 1. When I reload the articulations they all then work faultlessly. 

I have made a short video showing exactly what the problem is and I just can't understand why I have to manually reload each articulation before using them.

Any help would be amazing...


----------



## youngpokie (Apr 9, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you use both prog change and channel change for each art? Perhaps you mentioned it in the video but I can watch it with sound right now...

EDIT: sorry for the typo, I meant I can't watch it with sound right now


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 9, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you use both prog change and channel change for each art? Perhaps you mentioned it in the video but I can watch it with sound right now...


Well I tried using Prog changes and using 1 midi channel but it wouldn't change so as soon as I used dedicated midi channels and Prog changes then JXLB worked. I'm using Prog changes because all libraries can use them and they won't get in the way of any playable ranges.

So has anyone experienced the problem I have demonstrated in this video?


----------

